# Using my On-Board Air Compressor to fill a Cat



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

You've described a high pressure, low volume setup. Typically, low pressure, high volume pumps are used to inflate rafts and cats. So performance may be not what you expect -- it could take a long time to inflate the tubes of your cat.

Second concern. Some compressors rely on oil-based lubrication, which can be conveyed in small quantities in the compressed air -- along with the inevitable moisture from the compression process. You might want to think about whether the inside of your tubes will like either oil or water introduced in that way.

Others likely will have different thoughts. But as I see it, a small, cheap inverter and a 120 volt yard blower would give you high volume at a low pressure, and remove any of the above possible concerns. 

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

or just get a $10 12v walmart inflator. way faster/lighter/more compact and pumps harder than my $80 metro air. I've used the same wally world one for prolly close to a hundred river trips. you still need a top off pump but you will need on e anyway for any electric setup.

Coleman 12V QuickPump Air Pump - Walmart.com


----------



## BackCountry (Nov 22, 2009)

As stated high pressure low volume compressors are not good for filling rafts. Oil contamination and slow going are the problems. A 12v inflator is a better option. While I run a compressor off my truck for powering nail guns in the field before proper electricity is run, I do not use it for filling rafts. I also run a 1500 watt inverter off my truck for small tools in the field away from electricity. I have a small hand held Oreck vacuum that I never use at home that the hose can plug into either side - inflate or deflate. Runs off the inverter and will pump up 8-9 rafts fast without draining the batteries. Also works great at the take out for fully deflating the rafts and packing them as small as possible to pack more gear into the truck. A set up like this would work much better than a high pressure compressor.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's a good thread on the topic.


----------



## rubberduck (Nov 9, 2011)

i think im going with the concensus here. using a air compressor is deffinately not a good idea you are asking for trouble with moisture and oil residue in the tubes is inevitable. i use an old shop vac that the canister got crushed on and a cheap power inverter works great. if you are going to use an air compressor you want to invest in a good filter and dryer system habor freight being the most econimical around 30 bucks.


----------



## lumineferusother (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok so no go on the air compressor. Thanks yall!


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Use what you got, add an inline dryer to stop moisture and oil, add a regulator for low pressure, inflate your buddies' rafts after there cheapo inflators die on the launch ramp, nothing left to do but smile.


----------

